# Business Card question



## kmarie (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm about to order cards for the 1st time!  I'm not getting alot...I don't have a website yet - so these are just going to be used while I'm portfolio building.  

My question is, how much contact information should I put on it?

I don't have a studio, so I don't really want to have my home address on there - especially since I'll just be handing these out "willy-nilly" to get my name out there.

So I was thinking:  
City, State
Phone Number
Email Address
and eventually Website

What do you all think?  What sort of information do you put on yours?

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## chinpokojed (Apr 3, 2008)

I would say get the website done before the business cards.

When I get a business card without a URL or at least an email address not associated with that business' website I just discard it as unprofessional.


----------



## keith204 (Apr 3, 2008)

What are your business cards for?  You should reallllly look into a website before doing business cards, because people often look for a web address when looking at a business card.  

I've used http://www.OvernightPrints.com and http://www.VistaPrint.com

OvernightPrints has by far been my favorite.


----------



## Arch (Apr 3, 2008)

yes, the info you have is fine, as well as your name obviously, a website is not essential but desirable for any photographer, depending on how and where you will be distributing them.

You really dont need any more info than this... too much info just over complicates the card.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree.
For a photographer these days, a business card should be something to drive traffic to your web site.  
If you don't have a website yet, at least make up an on-line portfolio on a site like Flickr or Photobucket or something...then put that on your card.  It's not ideal but it's better than nothing. IMO.


----------



## Rhys (Apr 3, 2008)

If you get a domain name and use Yahoo email (via the domain) and a Flickr account masked via the domain then you can put your domain email and domain website on your card.

Do you really think my email and website are hosted on a site called sagephotoworld.com? Nope - they're hosted on my sageworld.org site.

My recommendation for business cards is not to try too hard with them. 99% of cards get chucked in the trash. If you order 10,000 cards and get 1000 enquiries and from those 1,000 enquiries, 10 sales then you're doing pretty well.

My cards are largely the suppliers design albeit with my own text. Some people ask if I took the photo and I could supply a photo if I wanted but quite honestly I don't really care what my cards look like because people are really only after the information on a tidy-looking card. 

Business cards and websites are NOT the way to ensure sales. They're small parts of a coordinated marketing campaign. Consider also other avenues such as magazine adverts, trade shows, wedding fairs, vehicle advertising etc.


----------



## JIP (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally I think you have the right idea go with what you have now and add more later.  This also comes back to how you are getting them made.  If you order too many then you should waith till you get a website as you would hate to be thrwing away tons of business cards just becuse you got a website.  The best way to start out probably is deign your card on something like publisher or whatever you use and go to Kinkos they can make as many or mare importantly to you as little as you need so you don't have to go out and make thousands of cards only to throw them out before you get to use them.


----------



## Rhys (Apr 3, 2008)

Just a thought... How about making your initial cards using the DIY cards from places like Staples? I did several sets like that and used a few out of each set until I had the perfect design.


----------



## JIP (Apr 3, 2008)

Rhys said:


> Just a thought... How about making your initial cards using the DIY cards from places like Staples? I did several sets like that and used a few out of each set until I had the perfect design.


Look above you  I said that exact same thing.


----------



## RyanLilly (Apr 7, 2008)

I would just go with what you have for now, I think you can even get basic cards for free from Vistaprint, if you don't mind a small Vistaprint logo on one of the back corners of each card. When yo you are ready with a website then get new cards. Or buy a domain, and just have an "under construction" page until you are ready, but at least you can use a email like, "JohnSmith@Jsmithphotography.com"


----------



## One Sister (Apr 8, 2008)

This is what we did as we needed to get cards out right away and we knew our site was forthcoming:  Reserve your web address immediately.  Go Daddy is one of the places you can do that, but there are many.  This'll only cost you about $20 a year (less if you don't want the .net or .org).  As soon as you know the domain name is yours you can send your card design to any of the recommendations above.  There are some really inexpensive vendors out there.

This will be great motivation for you to get the site up soon because that's where you'll show who you are, but in the mean time you can hand cards out telling potential customers to keep checking back for your web site.


----------



## One Sister (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooops, RyanLilly already said that.  I guess we're all saying the same thing...I guess I'll just shut up.


----------



## jlykins (Apr 9, 2008)

I went to vista print. I made a website before I did so though. I agree with the people that say you should at least purchase a domain and put "under construction" or "coming soon". You can get a domain for next to nothing and it makes things look a whole lot more professional. I used Vista Print for cards, but opted for the "premium" card that don't force you to have their logo on them.  I uploaded my own photo and used their template to make it happen. Here's what they look like:


----------

